# Would you give your mother a ticket??



## jmat1980 (Mar 7, 2005)

I am looking for input on the famous oral broad question "what would you do if you caught your mother speeding". I have thought about similar questions like politicians/other officers and my answer is that I would treat them the same. If they were speeding at a rate where I would normally give a ticket I would, or if not, I would give a warning. But if I then said I wouldn't give my mother a ticket would that look like I wasn't being fair??


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> "what would you do if you caught your mother speeding"


You kiss her hello and let her know you'll be over for dinner. You say that you will ticket your mother and the interview is pretty much over for you.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Keep something in mind. Whoever is interviewing you has heard it all before, and knows an honest answer when they hear one. Answer with the truth, not what you think the truth should be. And don't cite your mom.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

It depends, how fast was she going? :lol:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Just make sure to have mom request the judges hearing so there is some court time out of it . Seriously, if you answer yes to that, the people interviewing you will know it is BS. Never heard of an officer gigging their mother, but I know one who had his grandmothers license taken away, but that was an immediate threat due some driving issues.


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

I remember 10 or so years ago when a guy from Auburn PD gigged his own mother on Rt. 20.........................


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Ya but we all know there are hardons out that WOULD ticket thier own mother. I would'nt and I would say so in an interview.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

BlackOps";p="60964 said:


> I remember 10 or so years ago when a guy from Auburn PD gigged his own mother on Rt. 20.........................


Your kidding, right? :roll: Must not have been too much love there for that to happen.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Wolfman, thats funny.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

jmat1980";p="60883 said:


> "what would you do if you caught your mother speeding".


I'd arrest her, since she doesn't have a license. :lol:


----------



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

When you are asked that question, they are seeking two answers 
1. Does this person have discretion
2. Are they honest


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Maybe none of you guys heard of Off. Tuck, W.Bridgewater PD?
:lol:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

NO NO NO NO you would never ticket your mother! If you say yes, you are a nut and I would never hire you as a police officer. Now my sister-in-law I would give her a ticket as well as make stuff up.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

This and few others like this were tossed in last night.........


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

mpd61";p="61389 said:


> Maybe none of you guys heard of Off. Tuck, W.Bridgewater PD?
> :lol:


Phil Tuck, W. Bridgewater PD would ticket all our mothers! Thank goodness he's retired!


----------

